
Ask HN: Critique my app idea – karaoke_without_little_slips_of_paper - andrewfromx
Problem: every bar that does karaoke has a queue system with little sheets of paper<p>Solution: Smart Phone app (iOS and Android) that lets singers manage their position in queue<p>Benefits:<p>- you can see your location in queue.<p>- your phone buzzes when it&#x27;s your turn.<p>- you can change your song at last min.<p>- you can place yourself in queue with no song.<p>- you can place yourself in line for 2nd, 3rd, 4th times only if not crowded.<p>- DJ can message you with stuff like &quot;pick another song, not available&quot; or &quot;heads up, person ahead of you left, you&#x27;re next.&quot;<p>- Audience members can also use app to send messages to singers like &quot;great job!&quot;<p>How:<p>- There is a code displayed at DJ booth u have to enter into app to join room. This prevents random people from entering room and being trolls.<p>- The DJ sets code and creates room, and has special DJ access on his phone.<p>- DJ no longer needs paper or people verbally requesting songs. Everyone can get in line via the app.<p>- Maybe use tech like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;opengarden.com&#x2F;how-to&#x2F; to handle bars without good internet connections.
======
sharemywin
I would ask on these forums:

www.karaoke-tutor.com

www.djchat.com

www.djforums.com

[https://serato.com](https://serato.com)

karaokescene.com

have a switch so you can turn advertising on and off.

give it away free to DJs on the forums and see what happens.

love to see if it's successful.

------
Amir6
I assume a web app (on a main domain for the platform or a self hosted kind on
the pub's sub domain) should do fine. Guests can create accounts, vote on
songs or use as guest (maybe with their table number) and even try to order
online or participate in a draw/give feedback or share moments/songs with
their friends which will attract more traffic to the bar.

------
spotman
This is one of those ideas that seems like it should exist. If it doesn't, it
seems like you should build it!

I would monetize it in a similar fashion as Touch Tunes. You should look into
what they charge a bar.

------
sharemywin
how do you make money? let's assume you easily get DJs to go along with it, I
doubt they'd pay for it.

And there's no easy way to reach the audience(unless your looking for a good
reason to just go to bars and call it business in which case I'm in.)

and let's say you get 100% of karaoke singers.

they aren't a prized niche you couldn't charge extra to advertise to them.

I'm not trying to be mean.

~~~
andrewfromx
every DJ in every bar in every city installs the app? all the audience and
singers install it? That's an install base of 100,000 people? Maybe 1,000,000?
Those people use the app all the time? There must be a way. Also charge bars
for the service, they will get more biz cuz it's so much better than the bar
down the street with paper.

~~~
sharemywin
I mentioned a happy hour coupon type app and they were like too many already
exist.

